# GOOD HUNTING IN WATFORD CITY AREA,NORTH DAKOTA PICS



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice looking dogs chub!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Those look like beautiful dogs


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

great job. Any details of the hunt?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Sweet

Looks like you had fun. Give us the details.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Watford, nice area, lots of dogs all equals lots of fun!

Congrats man!


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

well this is me and my brothers first coyote hunting trip to watford city..we got to our first spot that morning..we got settled in and i started to use the rabbit distress call with the lil' dog call. then not even five minutes into the set. there he was about 80 yards to my left walking broad side in front of us. i whispered to my brother there is one right in front. then he must of see something so he started to walk straight away then my brother said stop him. so i used the mouse squecker and he stopped about 100 yards away then my bro dropped him. the best part of it is that was my brothers first coyote ever.. it was awesome feeling for my brothers. i think he is hooked he wants to go again. and that was only my third coyote so i am really new also. "thanks alot to levi on the forum for the advice before the trip and other yote hunter on here have been real helpful thanks to everyone we had a successful hunt and memories of a lifetime with my brother. and it just got better after that one. the next 2 came into us within 10 minutes max. this is for "fallguy" i am from the grand forks area if you ever need someone to go hunting with you let me know i would like to learn more from you other hunters.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey I seen you at the Dakotan restaraunt on Sunday. You had on a Scentblocker long sleeve tshirt I believe. I was there with my parents and wife and little daughter.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

ckchub

Yeah it's fun when us guys who live "almost" in MN get to go out to the central and western part of the state. I grew up in central ND (Sykeston/Heaton area) and I can't get back over there enough.


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

Duck Commander said:


> Hey I seen you at the Dakotan restaraunt on Sunday. You had on a Scentblocker long sleeve tshirt I believe. I was there with my parents and wife and little daughter.


yes that was me at the dakotan last sunday with my brother, so are you from watford city.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> ckchub
> 
> Yeah it's fun when us guys who live "almost" in MN get to go out to the central and western part of the state. I grew up in central ND (Sykeston/Heaton area) and I can't get back over there enough.


I hate being an "almost sota cracker"


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

yes, I am from Watford.


----------

